# Blackout



## Li@mst0rM (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 

j'écris ici car il y a une petite demi-heure j'étais dans mon lit en train de regarder une vidéo via l'application VLC sur mon iPad (32Go, Wifi). A la fin de la vidéo (environ 30 secondes, en .avi, j'y filmais mes chiens) je suis retourné sur l'écran daccueil, puis j'ai mis en veille. 

Je regarde une série et à la fin j'ai voulu le rallumer pour regarder une info sur IMDB... et là rien. Bouton principal = rien, bouton de mise en veille = rien. Brancher à l'électricité ? Rien. A la prise reliée au mac ? Rien. 

J'ai déjà eu un jour un léger patinage (sur l'écran vérouillé) mais en le branchant au mac cela s'était arrêté. 

Là j'ai un léger coup de stress, et avant de foncer chez ICLG demain matin j'aimerai savoir s'il n'y a pas quelque chose d'autre à tenter ? 

Merci et bonne soirée.


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2011)

Il faut appuyer sur les deux boutons en même temps pendant au moins 10 longues secondes. Il devrait redémarrer.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (24 Janvier 2011)

Bon, toutes mes excuses. Ce matin j'ai pensé très fort que Steve Jobs avait, dans ces cas là, pensé a tout et effectivement, en restant appuyé 5-10 secondes sur les deux principaux boutons il a reeboot et tout est ok. 

Désolé pour le post inutile mais le premier plantage après 6 mois fait toujours un poil peur, j avais presque perdu la notion que cela pouvait arriver


----------

